# Hochseeangeln mexiko



## angler239 (1. Januar 2009)

Fliege Ende Januar nach Mexiko.Zwischen Playa del Carmen und Tulum.Hat jemand Erfahrungen und Info's über Boote ,Scipper ,Peise und was sonst noch wichtig ist ?

   Danke schon mal im voraus Steffen.


----------



## Tortugaf (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

Habe keine Ahnung wie man hier was verlinkt im Board,aber ich hatte vor drei Monaten ein Bericht über Cancún geschrieben.Benutz die Suchfunktion ,gebe " Cancún 2008 " ein.Dort findes du einige Antworten. Schreib wie es gelaufen ist wenn du was gemietet hast auch über Tulum würde auch gern mal wissen was da  zur Zeit möglich ist.   gern auch nur als private Nachricht                           G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## angler239 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

Servus Tortugaf.Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.Habe deinen Bericht mir nalürl.gleich reingezogen.War sehr interessant was da so gefangen wurde und wie das so alles abläuft.Preise sind ganz schön derb.Das man den Fisch nur drillen kann ist schade.Den Biss und Anschlag hätte ich schon gerne selber machen wollen.Naja, anderes Land andere Angelsitten.Trotzdem hast du mir schon weiter geholfen.Auf alle Fälle mache ich 
eine o. zwei Ausfahrten,mal sehen.Bin jetzt schon ganz schön heiss aufs Angeln dort.
Vielen Dank an dich.
Würde mich über weitere Info's,Erfahrungen Meinungen freuen. Man,hätte ich glatt vergessen.Allen ein gesundes ,neues Jahr2009 und viele dicke Fische beim schönsten 
Hobby der Welt.


                                          Petri,Steffen


----------



## Mexico (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

In Tulum kann man mit Fischerbooten rausfahren, die Ausrüstung ist aber mieserabel. Die Anbieter (vor 2 Jahren 2) nehmen aber jeden mit und du musst dir mit Touris die Angeln teilen. Dafür ist es aber billig (20 Euros für 3 stunden) und gefangen wird meist nur Baracuda weil die Boote nicht weit rausfahren.
Ansonsten kann ich dir die Lagunen im Sian Khan Naturschutzgebiet empfehlen. Es gibt in Tulum ein Anbieter und in der nähe der Lagune befindet sich eine Angellodge, ist sehr teuer dort aber ein unvergessenes Panorama und die Boote sind super für 1-2 Personenn. Dort wird viel mit Fliege geangelt aber auch mit Blinker, Wobbler u.s.w.
Die Fische ereichen auch eine enorme größe, catch and relais ist dort pflicht.

viel spass und petri heil in Mexico#h


----------



## angler239 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

Hi,Mexico.Danke für deine Info,hat mir wieder ein Stück weiter geholfen. Fischerboote
sind eine gute Alternative und schont den Geldbeutel.Die schlechte Ausrüstung muss
man dann schon in Kauf nehmen.Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir eine Rute mitnehmen.
                    Danke und Tschüss Steffen.


----------



## zandermouse (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*



Mexico schrieb:


> In Tulum kann man mit Fischerbooten rausfahren, die Ausrüstung ist aber mieserabel. Die Anbieter (vor 2 Jahren 2) nehmen aber jeden mit und du musst dir mit Touris die Angeln teilen. Dafür ist es aber billig (20 Euros für 3 stunden) und gefangen wird meist nur Baracuda weil die Boote nicht weit rausfahren.
> Ansonsten kann ich dir die Lagunen im Sian Khan Naturschutzgebiet empfehlen.
> viel spass und petri heil in Mexico#h


 
Also jetzt wie, wenn ich genug Kleingeld habe, kann ich kein Boot allein mieten und denen sagen, wo sie hinfahren sollen ?
Das ist also im Golf von Mexico. War Jemand von Euch schon an der Pazifik- Küste, das wäre für das Big Game Fischen, aus meiner Sicht, eigentlich, die bessere Wahl, oder ?
OK, zurück zum Golf von Mexico. Gibt es nicht irgend welche Links oder irgend welche Fotos, dass man sich mal vorstellen kann, was einen da erwartet ? 

@39,

also ich wäre, an Deiner Stelle, mehr als unzufrieden, über diese Pseudohilfe. 

@Tortugaf

Du warst doch erst in dieser Gegend. Kannst Du nicht einmal,
ein paar Fotos hier einstellen, damit 39 sich ein bisschen darauf einstellen kann, was ihn dort erwartet ?

Nichts für Ungut, aber trotzdem, alles ein wenig dünn, oder ?

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Marlin1 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

Aber liebes Zanderli,

dann schreibe doch selbst etwas dazu !!

Oder stellst du hier jetzt nur noch Bewertungen von den Tipps anderer Leute auf ???

Fällt mir ehrlich gesagt bei dir ständig unangenehm auf.


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Tortugaf (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

Sind Foto im Board,in mein Profil u.im Bericht *Cancún 2008*,sogar mit aktuellen Preisen von Big-Gameangeboten u.Partyfischen. |wavey: 
Zum allgemeinen Verständnis meiner Beträge sehe ich mich genötigt|kopfkrat etwas zuerklären. :q

Ich schreibe u.zeige nur was ich gesehen u.selbst erlebt habe, wie du (Zandermäuschen :q ) sicher auch schon bemerkt hast. #6 
Bin immer noch in Mexico (Pazifik) u. habe die letzten Tage den Tunen beim jagen zugesehen mit mein Fernglas. Es ist schön sie *nur* (mein Kochtopf ist noch voll :q )zubeobachten u. was die Fischer machen.
Ich habe mir hier u. das auch sonst in mein Leben, ein Prinzip zu eigen gemacht. Es ist ganz einfach u. leicht zuverstehen ist, es bringt kein Ruhm u. keine Anerkennung, aber einiges doch *Seelenfrieden,* Glaubwürdigkeit u.die Gewissheit das es für mich, so wahr. Ich schreibe u. rede nur über Dinge die *ich selber* erlebt habe. Das macht es einfacher klar zudenken u. nicht auf Märchen o. Halbwahrheiten reinzufallen. |bigeyes
Alles andere, was ich gehört o. gelesen habe u. es für wichtig halte, sage ich auch von *wo* u. *wem* ich die Information habe. Ich gebe die Quelle preis um *wahrhaftig bleiben zukönnen.*
Weil ich aber es vorziehe aus *meiner Erfahrung* zuantworten, sind deshalb meine Aussagen *einfacher Natur*. Diese *Art *der Antwort u. Fragestellungen lässt auch *anderen Platz für ihre Meinung u. ihre Wahrheiten*. So vermeide ich, so hoffe, ich *Rechthaberdiskusionen. |evil:|krach: |evil:*
G.Tortugaf :vik:

Zandermaus ich weiss nicht was dein Problem ist, aber versuch doch mal mit dem auszukommen was man dir gibt an Informationen.


----------



## zandermouse (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

Hi,

lieber Reinholdleinileinchen,

was Du hier so *rüberbringtst *ist außer Deinem
schönem Harness, *definitif* nur Müll. Du hast Dich
wahrscheinlich nur von hinten fotografieren lassen,
weil Du uns den Rest ersparen wolltest. Das wiederum,
spricht für Dich. Aber, ich habe von Dir, noch nicht einen
Satz gelesen, den irgend Jemand verwerten hätte können,
weil Du nie über einen Dreizeiler hinauswachsen wirst.:q

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Jetblack (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

@zandermouse - jedes deiner Postings strotzt nur so von Arroganz und Angriffen gegenüber anderen Boardies, dass ich mir das nicht mal mehr lesend antue. Nach mehr als 5 Jahren im Board werd ich jetzt das erste mal probieren, wie gut die "Ignorieren" Funktion wirklich funktioniert.  ...und Tschüss.

Jetblack

ps: 39, sorry für den Einwurf in deinem Thread. - meine Mexico Erfahrungen beschränken sich leider auf 2 erfolglose Ausfahrten '78 (Mazatlan) und '80 (Zihuatanejo) ... beides Pazifik und total veraltete Infos. Da wirst Du Besseres finden.


----------



## duck_68 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lieber Reinholdleinileinchen,
> 
> ...




Must Du eigentlich in fast jedem Thread nur herumgiften?? Das fällt mit bei Dir ständig auf|krach:


----------



## Marlin1 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mexiko*

Hallo liebes Zanderli,

es ist schon erstaunlich was man alles über Big Game lernt,
wenn man einmal in seinem Leben auf den Philipinen mit einem 
Holzbötchen rausgefahren ist und ein paar winzige Sailfische erschlagen hat.

Ich beuge mich deiner gewaltigen Sachkompetenz und werde für 
dich die Ignore Funktion benutzen.


Beste Grüße an den Größten !!
Reinhold


----------

